# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How To Hollow Grind A Knife

## crashdive123

I've actually changed the way (refined if you will) the way I do hollow grinds since I did this video.  I'll do an updated video in the future that might be a little more instructive.

----------


## hunter63

Looks like rotation is away from the work, correct?

----------


## crashdive123

Looking at it from the view in the video, the contact wheel is rotating clock wise - so the belt travels down on the front side of the wheel and up on the back.

----------


## hunter63

> Looking at it from the view in the video, the contact wheel is rotating clock wise - so the belt travels down on the front side of the wheel and up on the back.


Wouldn't that be up on the front side (side with the work?) and down in the back?

----------


## crashdive123

Oops - my bad - it rotates counter clockwise.

----------


## hunter63

Watched it again, watching which way sparks were flying, toward the rear. OK cool.

----------

